# Freedom



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I have tried to find an answer to this question on search, but after doing 30 minutes of reading, I just decided to start a new thread. Sofie is 4 months old. Doing well with potty training, I think. She is obviously not 100% there. We have had some accidents on the throw rug in front of the "potty door" I think we are both getting tired of being confined to crate and kitchen. We have an "open" kitchen/family room. We have the area to family room blocked off. Would it be *unwise *to tether her to me and allow her in the family room say for 15 minutes or so once or twice a day? She does sit/or sleep beside me for a few hours on the couch (in the family room) in the evening before last potty break and bedtime. I am feeling like a prisoner some days (whine)...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> I have tried to find an answer to this question on search, but after doing 30 minutes of reading, I just decided to start a new thread. Sofie is 4 months old. Doing well with potty training, I think. She is obviously not 100% there. We have had some accidents on the throw rug in front of the "potty door" I think we are both getting tired of being confined to crate and kitchen. We have an "open" kitchen/family room. We have the area to family room blocked off. Would it be *unwise *to tether her to me and allow her in the family room say for 15 minutes or so once or twice a day? She does sit/or sleep beside me for a few hours on the couch (in the family room) in the evening before last potty break and bedtime. I am feeling like a prisoner some days (whine)...


It's absolutely FINE to have her anywhere in the house that you want and as often as you want, AS LONG AS, she has just pottied, AND you can keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There is no hard and fast rule, or set of rules. All puppies are different, just like all children are different. Mostly, you have to be flexible, and figure out what works. The most important thing is diligence, and if something doesn't work, quickly change to something else.


----------

